# NKC state squirrel hunt =MI SQUIRREL DOG ASS



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

NKC state squirrel hunt in banister today and I had the pleasure of guiding the winning cast. My dog had problems and was scratched but Dave plowman won with Kate and 1400 plus points. Great day and lots of dogs Dan


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

lol that dog gone dave and his dogs,,,,lol he's a great guy and has some great dog. anyone wanting to know about dogs could do a lot worse then taking advice from dave.


DANNY ELLER said:


> NKC state squirrel hunt in banister today and I had the pleasure of guiding the winning cast. My dog had problems and was scratched but Dave plowman won with Kate and 1400 plus points. Great day and lots of dogs Dan


----------

